# Personal Hygeine



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm worried about keeping clean for a job and my family refuses to help me out with a shower, cuz when I was drunk, i did some stupid shit, they don't want me around. I don't even have any friends that will help me out with a nice clean shower, don't have any money at the moment to take a shower at the the gym or complex. Anybody got any tips, suggestions on how to keep your physically apperance and hygeine good?


----------



## Kye (Oct 27, 2014)

I'd consider asking around at a few churches. Sure, some religious people can be real dicks, but others are genuinely very good people. You might be able to find a pastor who will let you take a shower at his/her house or something. A while back, a friend of mine was in NYC with a few buddies and they went into a church and asked the pastor if they could sleep in the sanctuary that night; he took them all out to dinner and let them crash at his house. So there are definitely some churches that will really help people out.


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 27, 2014)

definitely check churches for help. their is one place that I know of here that gives access to showers five days a week. it's difficult to use that place though if you are working during the day. alternatively you can get cleaned up in many restrooms. if getting cleaned up in a public bathroom bothers you then fill up a couple 2 liter bottles with warm water and find yourself a private spot outdoors.

I've done all 3 of those to stay clean and I really prefer 2 liter bottles of warm water if the weather is nice.


----------



## sucuri (Oct 27, 2014)

Learn the fine art of bathing your entire body in a gas station sink the size of a basketball. Sink Showering is an essential skill for all of us.


----------



## Odin (Oct 27, 2014)

Whenever I'm hooking up for the night ::fuckinginbed:: I take a _whores bath_. 
Sinkfull of soapy water... Pits, groin, and ass... brush my teeth if I have some paste or baking soda... maybe a peppermint candy or Ricola. Ladies seem to dig that. ::eyepatch::
I find dunking donuts are usually good for private bathrooms with doors you can lock. Ideally you will want to search out and map all places with those kinds. Don't want to be stripping down while two or three other strangers drop in to take a whiz... I guess. Then again I've seen people washing they're hair... at least at airport bathrooms once I believe.


----------



## sucuri (Oct 27, 2014)

Odin said:


> Ideally you will want to search out and map all places with those kinds. Don't want to be stripping down while two or three other strangers drop in to take a whiz... I guess. Then again I've seen people washing they're hair... at least at airport bathrooms once I believe.



It's been a long time since I've been Stateside -- so it's maybe different -- but in truck stops from Mexico down it's pretty accepted to be standing in front of the sink in your underwear covered in soap and splashing water on yourself. A lot of times they've got free showers too


----------



## Kal (Oct 27, 2014)

Talk to some of the home bums they may know where you can get a free shower at. When I was in Madison Wisconsin they use to have a church that let the homeless take free showers then stopped for some reason or another, but I found a place at a camp ground to take a shower just don't get caught on camp grounds taking a shower. But like I said talk to some of the homeless where your at they might know something.


----------



## Ferryn (Oct 27, 2014)

Most commercial gyms offer a free 7 day pass you can register for online. When you come in, they'll give you a tour and try to sell you. Obviously decline all of their "outstanding specials" and just say you want to try it for a week first. As long as you're nice, they should let you go on about your business. For a week you've got a daily locker, shower, and WiFi.

Hell, pay the $10 a month Planet Fitness charges, and you can have those perks in any city. You even get bagels and pizza out of it.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Dec 4, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> definitely check churches for help. their is one place that I know of here that gives access to showers five days a week. it's difficult to use that place though if you are working during the day. alternatively you can get cleaned up in many restrooms. if getting cleaned up in a public bathroom bothers you then fill up a couple 2 liter bottles with warm water and find yourself a private spot outdoors.
> 
> I've done all 3 of those to stay clean and I really prefer 2 liter bottles of warm water if the weather is nice.




Good idea in the spring or summer , its winter here in Northern Ontario


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Dec 4, 2014)

Ferryn said:


> Most commercial gyms offer a free 7 day pass you can register for online. When you come in, they'll give you a tour and try to sell you. Obviously decline all of their "outstanding specials" and just say you want to try it for a week first. As long as you're nice, they should let you go on about your business. For a week you've got a daily locker, shower, and WiFi.
> 
> Hell, pay the $10 a month Planet Fitness charges, and you can have those perks in any city. You even get bagels and pizza out of it.




That's a good idea man  I should do that.


----------



## sketchytravis (Dec 4, 2014)

Ferryn said:


> you've got a daily locker, shower, and WiFi.
> Hell, pay the $10 a month Planet Fitness charges, and you can have those perks in any city. You even get bagels and pizza out of it.


this is kinda genius


----------

